
Ask HN: What software/app does your company(HR) use for performance management? - flyankur
Looking for engaging and easy to use solution for performance and appraisal management - KRA&#x2F;KPI&#x2F;OKRs . Any suggestions?
======
karmelapple
We don't currently use one, but for people who do use one, could you post
roughly how many people you're managing in it? Curious if anyone uses these
kinds of tools with small teams.

------
dmlittle
At my current company we used to use 7Geese[1] and started using LatticeHQ[2]
shortly before I joined.

[1] [https://7geese.com](https://7geese.com)

[2] [http://latticehq.com/](http://latticehq.com/)

